# Harsh ad at the top today!



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

This ad is a little harsh, don't you think?


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

JasonF said:


> This ad is a little harsh, don't you think?


IMO, not harsh enough. Piano black is the worst interior trend ever. "Gee, let's pick a surface the is shiny, reflects light into the driver's eyes, shows fingerprints when you wave your hand near it, dusts up 90 seconds after you clean it, and scratches easily. Yeah, that's a winner!"

(This rant is not limited to Tesla).


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

@kenriko , explain yourself!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 3, 2018)

I think it's hilarious!
They're appealing to a narrower audience by using verbiage like that, but if it works then good for them.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

JasonF said:


> This ad is a little harsh, don't you think?


Definitely not harsh enough. My piano black was piano scratch within minutes of owning the car.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Frully said:


> Definitely not harsh enough. My piano black was piano scratch within minutes of owning the car.


mine has been covered with vinyl since day 1, but at delivery, the delivery specialist scuffed mine with the keycard. Someone from service came over with a microfiber towel and spray bottle of magic and buffed it out though. Not sure what they were using, but it removed the scratches with very little effort.


----------



## TomT (Apr 1, 2019)

Sometimes the truth hurts!


----------



## kenriko (Feb 6, 2018)

garsh said:


> @kenriko , explain yourself!


I stand by that statement. Piano Black is the devil.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Piano black must go, just like the glossy piano black seat backs of the Model X. Can you imagine what those were like for fingerprints and scratches????


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I believe the plastic that's piano black in the Teslas is ABS (the same used in the bumpers). ABS has the capability to look _really_ cheap when it's finished badly, as in most General Motors cars. Piano black happens when that same plastic is polished so it doesn't look cheap (GM doesn't do that because polishing is an extra step in production).


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

JasonF said:


> I believe the plastic that's piano black in the Teslas is ABS (the same used in the bumpers). ABS has the capability to look _really_ cheap when it's finished badly, as in most General Motors cars. Piano black happens when that same plastic is polished so it doesn't look cheap (GM doesn't do that because polishing is an extra step in production).


based on some people getting too close to the console plastic with a heatgun when installing vinyl wraps, and it blistering, it appears the Piano Black finish is applied to whatever the base material is, not just polishing the actual molded material.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

here's a video showing different damage to the finish caused by a suction cup mount


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> based on some people getting too close to the console plastic with a heatgun when installing vinyl wraps, and it blistering, it appears the Piano Black finish is applied to whatever the base material is, not just polishing the actual molded material.


From the image above...yeah those look like they're vinyl coated. The seats could be polished ABS though. At least I hope they are, or they would be unbelievably prone to damage.


----------



## kenriko (Feb 6, 2018)

TrevP said:


> Piano black must go, just like the glossy piano black seat backs of the Model X. Can you imagine what those were like for fingerprints and scratches????


I have the glossy backs in my X, I plan on wrapping them but have not gotten around to it yet.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I just went to back to and like the piano black center console **ducks**


----------

